# Calling Cher-n-audi and other R8 Lovers



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

This is for you man. Just got notified today of this from Audi.

_Quote »_Born to win – the history of the Audi R8
The history of the most successful Le Mans sportscar
Anecdotes and unique photographs fill 128 pages
Available now at bookshops for 29 Euro

The Audi R8, available to customers since June, is the new mid-engined sportscar from AUDI AG. The entire annual production allocated for Germany in 2007 is already sold out. The name and genes of the R8 originate from the most successful Le Mans Prototype ever which recorded 63 wins from 80 starts – including five victories in the legendary 24 Hours of Le Mans.

"Born to win" is filled with a host of amusing passages and fascinating photographs recounting the Race-R8’s unique success story from its roll-out in December 1999 to its final victorious race in July 2006. Author Thomas Voigt, who followed the R8 project from its very inception, shares numerous anecdotes from the seven years of competition in the course of 128 pages. Head of Audi Motorsport, Dr Wolfgang Ullrich, the technicians responsible and drivers of the R8 recount their personal memories. A comprehensive table of statistics including every result and information appertaining to the sixteen R8-Prototypes built make the book a ‘must read’ for sportscar fans. 

"Audi R8 – Born to win" (128 pages, format 23 x 33 centimetres) is printed in two languages (German/English) by Heel-Verlag and is available at specialist bookshops for 29 Euro.


----------



## heel_toe (Apr 27, 2007)

Maybe they'll be giving one away as a prize at Cars and Stars! One can only hope.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (heel_toe)*

Damn Jimmy! I was gonna post this, but you got to it first








Oh well, I found it only an hour ago. Thanks for the heads up. I just wasn't awake for it (I want to do something with my brother this morning). At least the money that I'm making at my new job at the Library where I live isn't gonna go to waste. Thanks man.
PS: You got the jist of my name right( *Cher* fan a*n*d *Audi* fan).


_Modified by chernaudi at 2:24 AM 9-8-2007_


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

Yeah, I got it. It took quite awhile though. Everyone I know think your name is pronounced Churn Audi though. Might want to think about making it like I did in the title.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (.:RDriver)*

Is there any plans for this to be sold on one of Audi's sites, or any English speaking site, or even German Amazon, soon?
And where did you find the info on it-I've only found it on Planet Le Mans.com.


_Modified by chernaudi at 9:47 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## Le Mans Champ (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (.:RDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:RDriver* »_Yeah, I got it. It took quite awhile though. Everyone I know think your name is pronounced Churn Audi though. Might want to think about making it like I did in the title.


per our discussion at Road America of course! btw, Im no longer with B-K. Know of anybody hiring?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (Le Mans Champ)*

I noticed that the last couple races. Sorry, I dont, but will let you know if I hear anything.


----------

